# Logitech 50% Off Coupon



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok so I got one of those 50% off any one item custom coupons from Logitech today. I currently have a HTPC and a Harmony 880 remote.

What do people think is the best deal getting a Revue for $50 or a Harmony one for $100? Or maybe a Harmony 1100 for $175? or maybe something else?

So if you got one of these coupons what you buy from Logitech's web sit? I have until the 15th to decide.

Thanks,


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought I read the Revue was exempt??


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

How awesome are these remotes??? can you control even tivo's with them? I have yet to delve into the 1 remote to rule them all, but I'm quite intrigued.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I thought I read the Revue was exempt??


Good catch just read the find print anything on web site accept Revue.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ducker said:


> How awesome are these remotes??? can you control even tivo's with them? I have yet to delve into the 1 remote to rule them all, but I'm quite intrigued.


My 880 is a great remote and it does control TiVo's just fine (ok not a good as a regular TiVo remote but close), mine has one key that doesn't work well (the "1") so you have to pay attention when you push it that it actually worked. The Harmony One is a newer version just not sure it is worth spending money to replace the 880 yet. The 1100 is a tablet style remote.

Anyone have any comments on the 880 vs One vs 1100?

Thanks,


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

If you like music at all checkout their Squeezebox Touch. That would rock to get 50% off of one of those.


----------



## gbrown (Oct 31, 2006)

I use the Harmony One and love it. The setup was trivial and includes the TiVo keys. But since you can program and/or train any hard key or soft key, you get to set it up for your own preferences.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Harmony One is the best remote I've ever owned. It's the only remote that I've felt has been comparable to the TiVo remote and it's the first universal remote I've had which I've truly been able to put away all my other ones without thinking about them at all. No urge to get them out for anything. The "feel" is just right and has great button placement.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have 2 Harmony One remotes and a Logitech Revue. I love the remotes but I think the Revue at $50 is the best deal if you want what it does. Someone posted one of these Logitech 50% off coupon codes at another site, I grabbed it and used it to buy a Revue and thought others could do the same but as I know now, it is a one time use code. The Revue went from $300 to $250 to $100 and half of $100 is amazing in my opinion for a product that is well worth the $100 price.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Good catch just read the find print anything on web site accept Revue.


My coupon indicated no exceptions and I used it for the Revue, doesn't yours say the same?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been using Harmony remotes for about 8 years, before they were assimilated by Logitech, starting with the Intrigue SST-768 (which I still have, in a box somewhere and it was still working the last time I saw it; I think it cost about $300 back then ); I controlled a TiVo with it from the beginning, starting with a Series1 Sony. I used and liked the "for Xbox 360" model for a few years before some of the buttons stopped working, replacing it with another (it wasn't manufactured any more so I had to a hunt a little); that one failed in less than a year. I ended up with a One, mostly because the newest models beneath the One are severely limited in the number of devices they can deal with and I use it to control 11 things right now.

I really like the One a lot--it feels really good in the hand and its big, truly hard buttons are a joy to use. If I could change it, I'd add red/green/yellow/blue buttons (_all four_ of the other models shaped like the One have them, 3 below it in price/capabilities and the one above it) and hard buttons next to the screen like previous models instead of a stupid touch screen. I largely detest touch screens and this one brings nothing to the party--it's not as though you can or need to drag things around it. I've been using the damn thing for a year and I still sometimes hit the next/previous screen "buttons" instead of the one I was aiming for. I'd also like the option to split the activity screen to display 6 and I'd prefer that it use regular batteries instead of having to recharge it in a cradle. Other than that it's perfect .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ducker said:


> How awesome are these remotes??? can you control even tivo's with them? I have yet to delve into the 1 remote to rule them all, but I'm quite intrigued.


I control three TiVos with one of my Harmony One remotes. My only issue with the harmony remotes is the number of devices that it can control. I wish it was 50% more than the current amount it can control which is around 12 or 15 or so.

But i do really like that it has a combination of hard buttons and a touch screen. I went through more than half a dozen remotes trying to find the right one before the harmony One was released. I learned ten years ago that I did not like touch screen only remotes when I was using a Pronto remote. I had to always look at the remote to use it. The Harmony One is the best of both worlds with hard buttons so I don't have to look at it when controlling a device and a touch screen which is customizable.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The Harmony One is the best of both worlds with hard buttons so I don't have to look at it when controlling a device and a touch screen which is customizable.


How is that better than their previous remotes, all of which had customizable screens, with slender hard buttons on the side (like this)? It doesn't even have the Pronto's excuse of arbitrarily shaped on-screen buttons (I had one of those too, pre-Harmony). Like all of the rest of the hard buttons, I could feel those screen-side ones without looking at them.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> My coupon indicated no exceptions and I used it for the Revue, doesn't yours say the same?


The following is the fine print in my email, I bolded the part about the Revue:

Savings only available through the use of the coupon code that is being delivered to you via this invitation email. Savings will be unlocked in the cart once the coupon code is applied. Savings apply to, and are only available on, items displayed on Logitech.com. *Offer not valid on Logitech Revue* or in addition to any other discount or offer. Offers subject to change at any time. Offers valid for shipment in the US only. Your code may only be used once and is valid through 08/15/2011.​
Guess they decided $99 was good enough. To be fair most items (except the Revue) on their web site are higher than you can buy them on the web. As an example they show the Harmony One at $199 so I would get it for $100, but it is available many places on the web for around $150.

Thanks,


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Of course the best remote is highly subjective. But you mention buttons on the side. The last thing that I want on a remote is side buttons. Because I will have to shift my hand to use them. I would rather everything be on the one side facing you. 
But for me I went through many remotes including several Harmony remotes before they released the H1. But once I used the H1 I instantly knew it was the remote I had been looking for.
Of course many people also like full touch screen remotes too. It a matter of preference. But for me, with regular use controlling a device, I don't want to have to always look at a remote to use it.

And also with my Carnal Tunnel and Arthritis, the shape and feel is also important. Otherwise it will cause me a lot of pain if it is not comfortable for me to use.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't own it and haven't used it but the Harmony 700 looks like a great remote. I like the rechargeable batteries personally and I believe it uses the same batteries as the Harmony One. Although I purchased back up batteries, thinking the life would be close to or a little over a year, I am going strong at over 2 years now and haven't had to replace a battery and haven't noticed battery charges being required more frequently.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The following is the fine print in my email, I bolded the part about the Revue:
> 
> Savings only available through the use of the coupon code that is being delivered to you via this invitation email. Savings will be unlocked in the cart once the coupon code is applied. Savings apply to, and are only available on, items displayed on Logitech.com. *Offer not valid on Logitech Revue* or in addition to any other discount or offer. Offers subject to change at any time. Offers valid for shipment in the US only. Your code may only be used once and is valid through 08/15/2011.​
> Guess they decided $99 was good enough. To be fair most items (except the Revue) on their web site are higher than you can buy them on the web. As an example they show the Harmony One at $199 so I would get it for $100, but it is available many places on the web for around $150.
> ...


Interesting but on the face of the coupon itself, it does state "no exclusions", correct? It is not good business to send out coupons with the claim no exclusions but then require reading the fine print to find that was a big fat lie. Glad mine worked for the product I wanted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't own it and haven't used it but the Harmony 700 looks like a great remote. I like the rechargeable batteries personally and I believe it uses the same batteries as the Harmony One. Although I purchased back up batteries, thinking the life would be close to or a little over a year, I am going strong at over 2 years now and haven't had to replace a battery and haven't noticed battery charges being required more frequently.


I got one of my Harmony Ones when they were first released. The battery is still going stong.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

gbrown said:


> I use the Harmony One and love it.





DancnDude said:


> Harmony One is the best remote I've ever owned.





Chris Gerhard said:


> I have 2 Harmony One remotes and a Logitech Revue. I love the remotes...


I received a Harmony One as a gift last February, set it up shortly after that.
I use it almost every day now, it's been excellent- much better than any other universal remote I've ever used (including other Harmony remotes).
Highly recommended!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Interesting but on the face of the coupon itself, it does state "no exclusions", correct? It is not good business to send out coupons with the claim no exclusions but then require reading the fine print to find that was a big fat lie. Glad mine worked for the product I wanted.


Yeb in the main body of the email it says:

For one week only, we will give you 50% off a single Logitech.com item. Thats right, no exclusions! ...​
I guess if I decide I want the Revue I will give the code a try and see what happens.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The one thing I don't like about the One is the lack of the red/green/yellow/blue buttons which I do use with my Blu-ray players. I did notice the less expensive Harmony 700 has those buttons and with coupon would be $60 although it only controls 6 devices. Of course if a more expensive item is wanted, there is one way to get some real substantial savings. The Logitech Transporter SE for $750 would be my choice if I could afford it.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/wireless-music-systems/devices/7934

Here is the Amazon listing.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Tran...Z1R6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312998843&sr=8-1


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Anyone know how to get one of those coupons? Looking to replace my 880...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Of course the best remote is highly subjective. But you mention buttons on the side. The last thing that I want on a remote is side buttons. Because I will have to shift my hand to use them. I would rather everything be on the one side facing you.


I'm talking about buttons on the face of the remote on either side of the screen (where the touch-screen "next screen/previous screen" arrow "buttons" are now), not buttons on the side of the enclosure. To wit, the 700 (_not_ a touchscreen):


Spoiler












Even with the smaller screen (though I definitely appreciate the three-row size), if the 700 could control 15 devices like the One (it only controls 7), I'd have preferred it--IMO it's otherwise a superior design. Like all the other Harmonies, _except_ for the One (including the bottom-of-the-line $30 model), it has the red/green/yellow/blue button row which makes _so_ much sense in this age of the Xbox 360 and PS3 AV-source-hubs (Netflix, VUDU, Zune, Hulu Plus, ESPN3, DLNA streaming, etc, etc, etc) which both use buttons marked with those colors for control.


> But for me, with regular use controlling a device, I don't want to have to always look at a remote to use it.


Hard buttons to the side of the screen instead of a touch screen _reduce_ the need to look at the remote, since you can _feel_ them. I use mine all damn day long, probably at least once an hour, since use of this computer with my A/V system is one the defined activities. This PC is connected to the same 46" panel and AVR that my TiVo, Xbox, PS3, BD player and Roku and I use it sitting across the room from the panel with a wireless keyboard and mouse on a laptop cart. If I watch video or listen to music on the PC, I often use the remote to control it.

I used a few other primarily-touchscreen remotes, including the first Pronto, before the SST-768, which is how I learned to hate touchscreens (sadly, given tablets and smartphones I'm probably doomed to deal with them forever more ); I was largely happy with the other Harmonies, though this is probably my favorite.


> And also with my Carnal Tunnel and Arthritis, the shape and feel is also important. Otherwise it will cause me a lot of pain if it is not comfortable for me to use.


Like I said, I love the shape, the button layout and the size and feel of the buttons. It's only the touchscreen that I truly hate .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Those buttons are only there when there is not a touchscreen. My old harmony 680 had an LCD screen with 3 buttons on each side, but it just showed text on the screen.

To get the colored buttons you have to get the harmony 900 which is just like the harmony One only with RF. Although it is expensive but I guess part of the expense is because it includes IR blasters with it.

For hard buttons you can programs any of the available hard buttons to do what you want. the extra four colored buttons would be nice for me to just use as macros, but I can also have those on the touchscreen.


I like having the touchscreen and hard buttons since there are times I do use the touch screen with symbols etc. And of course I like the hard buttons for many of the most used controls like play FF/REW/Skip etc. since I don't want to look at the remote for those.

But everyone has their own prefernces which is also why I like the Harmony One since it combines the hard buttons with a touch screen. Of course anyone who only wants a touchscreen, or only wants hard buttons, The Harmony One wouldn't work as well for them.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Anyone know how to get one of those coupons? Looking to replace my 880...


Comes from Logitech email and I have no idea if there is a way to request one but I sure doubt that there is. I think if you were registered with Logitech.com by purchasing your 880, you should be among the group to be considered for the promotion but who, why and when isn't clear to me.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I love the Harmony One, but my wife says it is too big for her hands so she prefers the 880 (no longer sold by Logitech.)


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Those buttons are only there when there is not a touchscreen. My old harmony 680 had an LCD screen with 3 buttons on each side, but it just showed text on the screen.


There have been other Harmony remotes with buttons to the side of the screen and color graphics, the Harmony 880 for one and there's color graphics on the screen in that picture of the 700 I displayed above. In fact, other than a couple of big, very expensive, rectangular table top "home theater" models, the One and 900 are the first and only touchscreen remotes ever produced by Harmony.


> To get the colored buttons you have to get the harmony 900 which is just like the harmony One only with RF. Although it is expensive but I guess part of the expense is because it includes IR blasters with it.


I was well aware of the 900--pretty much all of the additional expense (it adds $150 dollars to the list) has to be due to the RF IR blasters, which enables you to hide your fancy top-drawer HT equipment in a closet. Got absolutely no use for that. And the true statement is, "To get the colored buttons you have to get any Harmony remote other than the One, or the 900, if you need to control more than 7 devices".


> For hard buttons you can programs any of the available hard buttons to do what you want. the extra four colored buttons would be nice for me to just use as macros, but I can also have those on the touchscreen.


Sure, you can put whatever you want on the screen, but for buttons that I use as constantly as I do the console face buttons there should be purpose-specific hard buttons (which you could reassign if you don't need them for that)--I use them as much or more than I use the freakin' PLAY button when I'm using my console to watch media. Except for the table top "home theater" 1100, every other current Harmony remote, including the $30 bargain bin model, has those buttons. Why they choose to omit them on the One--and only the One--is a total mystery.


> I like having the touchscreen and hard buttons since there are times I do use the touch screen with symbols etc.


Having hard buttons to the side of the screen instead of a touchscreen in no way precludes that and the touchscreen does nothing to improve it.


> And of course I like the hard buttons for many of the most used controls like play FF/REW/Skip etc. since I don't want to look at the remote for those.


I feel exactly the same about the colored buttons when I'm using one of my consoles for AV stuff.


> But everyone has their own prefernces which is also why I like the Harmony One since it combines the hard buttons with a touch screen. Of course anyone who only wants a touchscreen, or only wants hard buttons, The Harmony One wouldn't work as well for them.


Logitech's Harmony division removed the hard-button-only choice from me when they decided to limit all hard-button-only models to control of 7 or fewer devices. More devices cannot require anything more than a tiny bit of memory each--the $100 "for Xbox 360" model controlled 12. I can't think of any motive other than to steer people into buying the more expensive models for programming such small device limits into the others.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't own it and haven't used it but the Harmony 700 looks like a great remote. I like the rechargeable batteries personally and I believe it uses the same batteries as the Harmony One. Although I purchased back up batteries, thinking the life would be close to or a little over a year, I am going strong at over 2 years now and haven't had to replace a battery and haven't noticed battery charges being required more frequently.


The 700 apparently does not use the same battery as the One. It is the 720 that uses that battery. It appears that the 700 uses 2 standard NiMh rechargable batteries.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Harmony one is around 3.5 years old now. I guess like with the 7 device remotes, they didn't put the colored buttons on it with a refresh to force people into buying the 900 to get the four colored buttons. It worked with my brother.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The Harmony one is around 3.5 years old now. I guess like with the 7 device remotes, they didn't put the colored buttons on it with a refresh to force people into buying the 900 to get the four colored buttons. It worked with my brother.


Your brother actually bought the 900 just for the colored buttons??? With no need for the RF/IR repeaters? Wow.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> Your brother actually bought the 900 just for the colored buttons??? With no need for the RF/IR repeaters? Wow.


yes. Amazon actually sent him the H1 by mistake and he had to return it to get the 900 sent to him. At least they gave him a $10 or $20 credit for the trouble.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

We actually use two Ones and a 700 in the living room. Very non-supported, because those remotes can't talk to each other - so you have to be aware of the status. 

Why so many? Well, One #1 was bought in January 2009, so it's now 2.5 years old. In late 2010, the battery swelled up badly and Logitech replaced it and allowed us to keep the old remote "at our own risk." I was able to remove the swollen battery with a kitchen knife and some well-placed swear words.  Replaced with one I got on Ebay. The only downside is, if we ever substantially change our setup, the setup for that remote can't be changed.

The other one is the warranty replacement from late 2010. It's much newer, obviously, but isn't really any different aside from no switch to turn the little light off on the charging base. Neither remote has ever had an issue, though keys sometimes need to be cleaned and the screen needs to be wiped down occasionally.

Finally, there's a Harmony 700, which I got in mid-2009 as part of the beta. It came with two Eneloop AA batteries - it is a bit annoying to charge it by plugging in the cable, but I could just switch the batteries if I wanted to. Probably a bit more user-friendly in the end if you're the type who just swaps in new AA's to whatever remote. My wife actually prefers the 700 to the Ones - she likes the softer, rubbery buttons on the 700 where the One has more hard plastic. Functionwise they're essentially the same, though obviously the 700 is limited to I think six devices. In my case, that just means the 700 doesn't drive the Roomba, where the Ones will. Haven't done that in awhile, but it makes a great joke to play on guests, surreptitiously driving the Roomba with your remote... but I digress.

Point is, if you don't need the extra devices of the One or 900 (with RF) then there's really no reason to go much beyond the 700 in my mind. The 1100 and so on are fine if you like that type of thing - but I've only really looked at "traditional remote form factor" remotes. Honestly, I know I'll lose a One when my setup changes at some point, but having multiple universal remotes in the living room has been a boon when you can never find the one you need thanks to the kids. Just have to make sure everyone knows to make sure it's in the right mode before switching things around. Even my 5-year-old knows how to do everything on both remote styles, so it's pretty easy to pick up.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Picked up a 650 last night (it also has the 4 colored buttons, BTW) to replace an 880 that died.

While the One was tempting again (I had it previously), I wanted something that I wouldn't curse out if something failed; like the charging pad did for the One.

Did some basic tests and it seems to work ok - Hopefully no regrets with this purchase; except for the whole buying it at BB with sales tax added.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Of course many people also like full touch screen remotes too. It a matter of preference. But for me, with regular use controlling a device, I don't want to have to always look at a remote to use it.


I don't ever want to have to look at a remote I am using. First of all, I can't read them. Unless the screen were about the size of a toaster, I generally can't readily see what's on the screen. Any remote I use I want to be able to control entirely by feel. Secondly, any remote that employs macros can be problematical. Sure, they are a great convenience when they work, but a macro based command can turn into a big mess if one of the commands is lost, which happens quite often. The problems are compounded considerably when the video system sits behind the audience, as it does in my case. First of all, in this configuration a lost command is even more likely than with a video system at the front of the room. Secondly, getting up and walking to the back of the room to figure out which device didn't do what it should have done is a significant hassle, especially if someone is sitting in one of the rear seats and reclining. Finally, there is the cost. Dealing with four different primary remotes is just not serviceable, so if I were to go with a Harmony remote, I would have to buy four of them. That's a very daunting outlay of cash.

Since I almost never watch anything but the TiVo anyway, I almost never have to pick up anything but the TiVo remote in the first place, so it's really not a big deal. The one exception is when I am listening to music in the living room. When I put on music there, I use Galleon on the TiVo to start the music. I usually turn off the TV then, however. I use the TV's remote features to control the AVR, but with the TV off, that no longer works, so I have to go pick up the AVR remote to control the music volume.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can use on of the logitech IR extenders.

Logitech Harmony® IR Extender System


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

TheWGP said:


> We actually use two Ones ... The only downside is, if we ever substantially change our setup, the setup for that remote can't be changed.


Unless I misunderstand or Logitech has changed something, you are fully capable of configuring two separate controllers. I have two 890s that I maintain configurations.

The "trick" is simply to create another account for the second remote. There is no way other than to manually copy the settings from the established controller to the second controller. And any future changes you make on one must be manually replicated to the other. But you can keep multiple controllers in synch and up to date with your system.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

minimeh said:


> Unless I misunderstand or Logitech has changed something, you are fully capable of configuring two separate controllers. I have two 890s that I maintain configurations.
> 
> The "trick" is simply to create another account for the second remote. There is no way other than to manually copy the settings from the established controller to the second controller. And any future changes you make on one must be manually replicated to the other. But you can keep multiple controllers in synch and up to date with your system.


He got a warranty replacement for one of the two but Logitech allowed him to keep it and since there is nothing wrong with it, he continues to use it. I will assume it is dead to the Logitech site and can't be updated.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Chris Gerhard said:


> He got a warranty replacement for one of the two but Logitech allowed him to keep it and since there is nothing wrong with it, he continues to use it. I will assume it is dead to the Logitech site and can't be updated.


I understood the terms. I don't know that it is a reasonable assumption that "it is dead to the Logitech site". I hope TheWGP will let us know if he can or can not create a second account as suggested.

Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

minimeh said:


> I understood the terms. I don't know that it is a reasonable assumption that "it is dead to the Logitech site". I hope TheWGP will let us know if he can or can not create a second account as suggested.
> 
> Curious minds want to know.


I didn't give it a second thought, if an item has been replaced under warranty but not returned, the instructions are likely toss in the trash. It can't be difficult for Logitech to retire any junked remotes, making them unable to access the site. It is cheaper than paying to return the remote, although in this case returning it and selling it as refurbished would have made more sense.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, it is dead to the Logitech site. That's how they handle warranty replacements. When one of the buttons on my 880 died, Logitech said they would replace it with a One and removed the 880 from their system. My wife became very upset - she likes the 880 and hates the One (I mentioned this before), and she was willing to put up with the loss of the button (the digit 3, which I could program onto a soft button). I asked and Logitech canceled the exchange and restored the 880 to service.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

stevel said:


> Yes, it is dead to the Logitech site. That's how they handle warranty replacements.


Good to know! I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Ok so I got one of those 50% off any one item custom coupons from Logitech today.


Yeah, I got one too... debating between the Bluetooth iPad keyboard (not case), Squeezebox Radio for the nightstand, or a decent pair of earbuds. I also was thinking about the Bluetooth speaker (z515) in place of the Radio. Hmmm. Wish I had two or three coupons, I'd get it all.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I love my Squeezebox Radio.


----------



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

I have to say, I went from a 880 to a one, and I think I prefer the 880. The touchscreen actually turns out to be a somewhat of a hassle. It's hard to explain, but you have to re-position the remote in your hand to hit the touch buttons(never had to do that with the 880) and it forces you to hit the wrong touch button fairly frequently (at least for me).

Don't get me wrong, it's still far and away better than any other 'universal' out there. It's not a large complaint or anything, but I think I preferred the hard buttons over the touch.

As for the review.. I've heard nothing but complaints about it. From what I know even $50 is too much for it. IR blasters always suck, and no provider is really allowing it to pull data, except youtube and netflix. You already get those on your Tivo, so IMO it's not worth $50 to get a web browser on your TV. Well, it may be to you, but it's yet another box hooked to your TV that you have to control.

YMMV


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I didn't use my coupon on a remote, I went for K800 wireless keyboard. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

belunos said:


> I
> As for the review.. I've heard nothing but complaints about it. From what I know even $50 is too much for it. IR blasters always suck, and no provider is really allowing it to pull data, except youtube and netflix. You already get those on your Tivo, so IMO it's not worth $50 to get a web browser on your TV. Well, it may be to you, but it's yet another box hooked to your TV that you have to control.
> 
> YMMV


Most complaints I have read about the Revue are like this one, from someone that apparently knows nothing about it and apparently hasn't used it. About 95% of sites I have accessed are not blocked but any sites that are blocked are the fault of the site, not the Revue in my opinion and that is just bad business on their part. I don't understand what the attraction is to blocking inexpensive devices from access but allowing traditional computers, nor how that is going to work out to that company's benefit. I don't use my Revue to control other devices but like any that does use IR blasters, has the exact same issues and requires proper set up.

The Revue is used as part of my plan to avoid monthy satellite or cable bills and works precisely as I hoped it would. I don't use it to play content from my network or from drives connected by USB port, just stream video from the internet. PGA.com allowed streaming of their PGA broadcast the last four days. I have watched a few public domain movies from various sites like Jaman, Crackle, and Free Movies Cinema in the week I have owned it.

I can see that cable companies don't like Google TV and I do think it is misleading to promote the product as a good device to use in conjunction with a digital cable box. I am sure it works fine to integrate cable and internet streaming if that is what is wanted but my bet is a majority of users are going to use it in the manner I do, as part of the solution to avoid cable bills, not enhance cable service.

As far as this promotion, it doesn't matter if the Revue is a good choice, the coupon can't be used to purchase it now. Now you can say you have heard of at least one positive comment and it comes form someone that has purchased and is using the product.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Edmund said:


> I didn't use my coupon on a remote, I went for K800 wireless keyboard. Should be here tomorrow.


oooh!! How is that?! I didn't even realize there were any backlit wireless keyboards.
How good is the battery life?
I think it might be time to change out my current BlueTooth Logitech Keyboard.

I think when I return my Revue I will pick up that K800 instead. Thanks!


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> oooh!! How is that?! I didn't even realize there were any backlit wireless keyboards.


That is pretty exciting! I run through a wireless keyboard or two a year so I try to keep the price down, but that's a feature worth paying a little extra for. I just watched a demo clip (on Amazon) and it looks it turns off the backlighting very quickly after you stop using it; it can be activated just by waving your hand over it or touching any key.

I'm typing this with a recently purchased K520 (the K800's keyboard seems to be identical, except for the backlight). I may haved to put this one aside as a spare .


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, I got one too... debating between the Bluetooth iPad keyboard (not case), Squeezebox Radio for the nightstand, or a decent pair of earbuds. I also was thinking about the Bluetooth speaker (z515) in place of the Radio. Hmmm. Wish I had two or three coupons, I'd get it all.


I ended up getting the Bluetooth iPad keyboard (which will work with more than iPads). Not a great value, the Radio would have been a better deal. But I have a more immediate need/project. 










Since the keyboard has an on/off toggle, better than Apple's, I'll probably dump the case/stand and just throw the keyboard in a bag when/if traveling with it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I decided to get a good set of earbud earphones.

Decided on the Ultimate Ears™ 700 Noise-Isolating Earphones 

Seemed like a good deal for $75 as the price on the web was close to the $150 and they got an Excellent rating from Cnet Reviews at the $150 level.

Thanks All,


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I bought the Harmony 650 with my coupon. For $35, I can retire my JP1 remote in my third system since I can't even remember how to update the remote using JP1 which was always very difficult for me. I hope the remote is as good as it appears to be based on the reviews and appearance. It adds the reg/green/blue/yellow buttons compared to the One and since I only need 4 devices in that system, it should be perfect and still work essentially the same as the One I use in systems one and two.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I own a bunch of Logitech products and everything was registered. Two Harmony remotes, a web cam, keyboard, 2 mice even two game controllers and i didnt get no stinking coupons..bummer


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> I own a bunch of Logitech products and everything was registered. Two Harmony remotes, a web cam, keyboard, 2 mice even two game controllers and i didnt get no stinking coupons..bummer


I think signing up for email offers is required to get this promotion. If I recall correctly, you are given the option when registering a product and you can decline to receive offers. Have you been receiving email from Logitech after you registered a product?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Joe01880 said:


> I own a bunch of Logitech products and everything was registered. Two Harmony remotes, a web cam, keyboard, 2 mice even two game controllers and i didnt get no stinking coupons..bummer


Me neither. I'll check my account and turn on the offers if it is off.

I love my 3 yr old Harmony 890 remote w/extender and just replaced my old 550 remote w/650 remote. I wouldn't be happy if I didn't have these remotes.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

My BT iPad keyboard arrived today. Unfortunately, it was the Android version. Probably the only difference is in how the function keys are silk screened and what they do. Not sure I care enough to mess with the RMA/exchange process, but I'd take a small hit if I ever try to resell it. Then again, it's a low ticket item and will probably just end up in a junk drawer if/when that time ever came. Hm. :/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Are they still sending out 50% off coupons? I got a 20% coupon from Logitech this week, but no 50% coupon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> That is pretty exciting! I run through a wireless keyboard or two a year so I try to keep the price down, but that's a feature worth paying a little extra for. I just watched a demo clip (on Amazon) and it looks it turns off the backlighting very quickly after you stop using it; it can be activated just by waving your hand over it or touching any key.
> 
> I'm typing this with a recently purchased K520 (the K800's keyboard seems to be identical, except for the backlight). I may haved to put this one aside as a spare .


I got the K800 this morning after returning my Revue. The only good thing about the Revue was it's keyboard, but I have no use for a keyboard like that anymore. For me the K800 was a much better value than the Revue ever was.

I still need to get a used to K800 but at least it's quiet compared to my old Logitech MX5500 keyboard.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I got the K800 this morning after returning my Revue. The only good thing about the Revue was it's keyboard, but I have no use for a keyboard like that anymore. For me the K800 was a much better value than the Revue ever was.
> 
> I still need to get a used to K800 but at least it's quiet compared to my old Logitech MX5500 keyboard.


Got mine this morning and am using it now. It's almost identical to the K520 except that the latter has six thin silver buttons at the top of the keyboard for playback and volume control; the K800 has the the 3 playback controls mapped as FN-shifted F key functions and the 3 volume controls mapped to dedicated special purpose keys above the numeric pad (the function of those keys on the K520 was never clear to me). Two FN-shifted F keys are mapped to backlight control, so 5 of the FN-shifted F key commands and 3 of the functions of the keys over the numeric pad aren't present on the K800. I didn't really use them anyway.

Weird and unexpected that it's got a USB rechargeable battery. Not much of a problem since I have a very long powered USB extension cord running from my PC which can run right up to the laptop cart that I use for keyboard and mouse, so I can use the keyboard while recharging it easily enough. It's supposed to set the backlight level according to ambient light but it chose to set it non-0% in a mildly day-lit room; easily adjusted. It works perfectly with the "Unified" USB BT transceiver that came with the K520, so I'm storing the new one in a spot provided for it inside of the mouse which came with the K520. Overall, it's nice .


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I think the Harmony 650 I picked up with this coupon is very nice and a good deal at 50% off.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I got a 50% off coupon today. I'm really eyeing the Z906 Speaker System. It'd be a great cheap way to get surround sound in my garage office. I'm not a huge fan of the shape/design of the One Remotes and I've already got a logitech remote anyway. 

I've got until next tuesday to make up my mind, but the speakers seem like the best choice for me.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got a 50% off yesterday. I really don't *need* anything now but I hate to let it go to waste.

Sometimes I have issues with my 880 becasue it's not pointed directly at my Denon receiver so it doesn't turn off. Would one of those IR extenders help in this case? If so, how is it wired? Directly into the Denon and then I have to run a cord out somewhere more central to my tv? All of my components are catty corner ~10 ft. away from the tv.

Other than that I can't think of anything. The One would be great as my 880 is showing its age but I hate to pay even $100 for it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe that you put the transmitter parts of the IR extenders close to your components (which could be in a closet, completely out of reach of an IR remote) and the receiver by the television.

Note that there are a couple of extender systems which only work with RF-capable remotes like the 890 and 900. I think that this is the one that you want.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

OK thanks. Just not sure that would work for my set up. My tv is above my mantle so it would be hard to get the receiver over to it. I do have some wires (hdmi, cat6, toslink) running over there through a channel molding but there's really no more room for any cables. 

I guess I was hoping the reciever could still be located near the piece of equipment but it had a much larger "range" or whatever to capture the command from the 880.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> OK thanks. Just not sure that would work for my set up. My tv is above my mantle so it would be hard to get the receiver over to it. I do have some wires (hdmi, cat6, toslink) running over there through a channel molding but there's really no more room for any cables.
> 
> I guess I was hoping the reciever could still be located near the piece of equipment but it had a much larger "range" or whatever to capture the command from the 880.


The receiver doesn't need to be on the mantel with the television, just placed somewhere convenient for you to point the remote at. There's a tip in the comment on the device that if you cover most of the receiver with electrical tape it helps to block out intefering IR and increases the effective distance from the remote that it'll work at.

What were you expecting the extender to be, some sort of wireless IR amplifier?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

coupons are still going out. Last week i got one and picked up harmony one (upgraded from a dying 880). Today i open my mail and i got a 2nd 50% off. Guess i got lucky. I really want google tv but ill wait. 

I do like the harmony one so much i might buy a 2nd one with the 2nd 50% off since my other 880 is showing its age.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> What were you expecting the extender to be, some sort of wireless IR amplifier?


Not expecting, no. Hoping something out there that would do exactly that was a consideration.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just got one of these coupons but I'll be darned if I can find something I want to buy. Already have a Harmony remote (and my wife is holding on to her 880 which Logitech doesn't sell anymore - she hates the One), already have a Squeezebox, UE earphones, bluetooth keyboard, bluetooth speakers. Don't want a webcam or a Revue. Arrgh.


----------



## Groo21 (Oct 11, 2002)

I could use a code if anyone isn't going to use theirs. Please PM and thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

stevel said:


> I just got one of these coupons but I'll be darned if I can find something I want to buy. Already have a Harmony remote (and my wife is holding on to her 880 which Logitech doesn't sell anymore - she hates the One), already have a Squeezebox, UE earphones, bluetooth keyboard, bluetooth speakers. Don't want a webcam or a Revue. Arrgh.


If that coupon is good on the Revue, I will give you another used 880 with charger base, very light use, properly working for $35 and the coupon code. If interested see the fine print to see if the Revue is excluded or better yet, add it to the cart and see if the discount applies and don't check out. I think the Revue is excluded for coupon use now. I love the Revue.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, all. I too, could really use one of these codes if someone has one they aren't using. I'd love to grab a Harmony One for my Tivo Premiere. 

Please PM me if you can. Thank you!!


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> If that coupon is good on the Revue, I will give you another used 880 with charger base, very light use, properly working for $35 and the coupon code. If interested see the fine print to see if the Revue is excluded or better yet, add it to the cart and see if the discount applies and don't check out. I think the Revue is excluded for coupon use now. I love the Revue.


The coupon I got definitely excluded the Revue.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

lafos said:


> The coupon I got definitely excluded the Revue.


Logitech loses money on the $99 price which is why it is excluded. Someone gave me one of these codes about 6 weeks ago and it worked with the Revue, there was no exclusion, but that was just after the price had been dropped from $250 to $99 and Logitech hadn't changed the coupon yet. By the time Logitech had sent me a coupon directly, the Revue was excluded.

I bought a second Revue by going through eBates when Circuit City.com had it for $90 delivered so I will get 3.5% back but that isn't nearly as good as the first one for $50. I won't complain since that is really inexpensive.


----------

